# Berowra creek



## Hasey80 (May 7, 2011)

Hi everyone, we are heading up to Berowra creek and surrounds in 2 weeks and was wondering if anyone has fished there and if you had any advice Lures, spots ect as I havn't fished that far up.


----------



## FiftyCal (Sep 1, 2010)

Hasey80 said:


> Hi everyone, we are heading up to Berowra creek and surrounds in 2 weeks and was wondering if anyone has fished there and if you had any advice Lures, spots ect as I havn't fished that far up.


I usually go upstream (turn right and go past the ferry).

There are a number of flats. I personally like an area that is maybe 2km from berowra waters. It's just after the first creek on the left, which itself is after the first creek on the right (which I call cock and balls bay, since there is a bay with a creek going off it which would look like a cock and balls). The area is to the right of the river when going upstream and contains a number of flats and a number of weed patch areas.

The area just after the moorings, around the kink to the left, also hold a big flat, and the deeper area around there has been known to hold huge schools of mullet.


----------



## Hasey80 (May 7, 2011)

Thanks fiftycal I'll let you know how I go. I'll also give the cock and balls a go lol


----------



## FiftyCal (Sep 1, 2010)

I found the balls to have pretty much nothing. Sat there and cast for a few hours for not even a nibble. It's a good place to go when windy though, since it's sheltered so you can have lunch without having to sit in the wind.

If its high tide, go up the cock and make sure you bring a camera. It's just mangroves and smells pretty bad when you are going up the shaft, but when you get to the head, its absolutely beautiful. There's a rock pool and when it has just rained, there is a waterfall. Beautiful place. Don't bother when it's low tide because the shaft is too shallow and muddy.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

FiftyCal said:


> I found the balls to have pretty much nothing. Sat there and cast for a few hours for not even a nibble. It's a good place to go when windy though, since it's sheltered so you can have lunch without having to sit in the wind.
> 
> If its high tide, go up the cock and make sure you bring a camera. It's just mangroves and smells pretty bad when you are going up the shaft, but when you get to the head, its absolutely beautiful. There's a rock pool and when it has just rained, there is a waterfall. Beautiful place. Don't bother when it's low tide because the shaft is too shallow and muddy.


We still talking fishing here? :lol:

The moored boats are worth a try, and the flats just past them aren't bad either. Pretty good place to pick up flathead on the troll if you are so inclined.


----------



## Hasey80 (May 7, 2011)

onemorecast said:


> We still talking fishing here? :lol:
> 
> The moored boats are worth a try, and the flats just past them aren't bad either. Pretty good place to pick up flathead on the troll if you are so inclined.


Thanks onemorecast yeah still talking fishing but fiftys analogies are a bit suspect lol. Ill try there and keep you'd updated with the results of the trip


----------



## FiftyCal (Sep 1, 2010)

Hasey80 said:


> onemorecast said:
> 
> 
> > We still talking fishing here? :lol:
> ...


Haha you will see.

At the first creek on the left, there is a cliff on the downstream side. I call this "shit falling cliff", since when the wind blows, a heap of shit falls off and lands underneath!

At the beginning of the year, there was a 45C day or something, and I was around there. The only shade I could find was under "shit falling cliff". While it was cooler under there, I almost had a ton of shit land on my head! I ended up getting out of there since there was too much stuff landing on me. It's rocky under the cliff face, and I have caught a number of flatties there. There is a flat on the other side of the creek mouth, where I have also caught some flatties.

On the opposite side of the river to that creek is a large number of weed patches. and it's like one giant flat.


----------



## chugga (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey Hasey i'll show you all the good spots in two weeks time :lol:


----------



## Hasey80 (May 7, 2011)

Ok so I won't be stopping under that cliff. Hey chugga yeah for sure I can feel some pb's coming out of the weekend


----------



## chugga (Feb 14, 2011)

Yeah Hasey we have to get a 1 metre jewey between us! Bring ya thermal, long johns and electric blanket :lol:


----------



## homemade (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm interested in this one and possible starter


----------

